# How can they get away with it?



## nub (May 4, 2011)

OK so I just got almost a full respray on my honda CTR... How come a Gritter lorry can just come towards me tonight on the opposite side of the road and **** up my bonnet, bumper, front splitter, wing and door with dozens stone chips? how is this acceptable? This has made me really upset and how can I get revenge to make myself feel better?

inb4 rather have stone chips than skid on the ice etc etc


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

sorry to here this mate paine in the dam ass, go to your council and tell them you need to log time date road and so on take pics of the dam that it has done and go see them mate, :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wierd as I got gritted a few times recently and no damage. Harsh as it sounds but would you rather them not grit?? I don't think you woulkd have a leg to stand on.

Plus wanting revenge is not the answer, is part of the territory living in the UK, move to Spain where they don't have frost!!!!


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

On the flip side of this what would happen if the gritters didn't come out and tomorrow morning you went out, hit some black ice and went off the road, totally destroying the car...
There are always more ways to look at things, to be honest i have never had any issues with chips from gritters but that's just me...


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

someone posted in my double post, well it is dark but I have wiped away some of the marks from the salt, and there is actual damage! one of the chips is ****ing white it took so much paint off, not just the clearcoat.


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

Tom H said:


> On the flip side of this what would happen if the gritters didn't come out and tomorrow morning you went out, hit some black ice and went off the road, totally destroying the car...
> There are always more ways to look at things, to be honest i have never had any issues with chips from gritters but that's just me...


lol didnt you see I wrote "Inb4 skidding on the ice etc"

this is not an excuse to damage my car, even though I was pulled as far away as I could, it went all over my car, even the roof. they need to turn that **** down. 
I want to make a gritter machine gun and attack the truck, infact i want to shoot it with a rocket launcher next time I see it approaching me in the distance


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those graters have guidelines for safety and spread when it comes to speed of travel and the speed the grit is expelled. This also takes in to account damage to other vehicles, provided the oncoming vehicle is not exceeding the speed limit there should be no damage.

So this begs the question how fast were you going?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

nub said:


> lol didnt you see I wrote "Inb4 skidding on the ice etc"
> 
> this is not an excuse to damage my car, even though I was pulled as far away as I could, it went all over my car, even the roof. they need to turn that **** down.
> I want to make a gritter machine gun and attack the truck, infact i want to shoot it with a rocket launcher next time I see it approaching me in the distance


Jeez fella get a life. In 30 years car owner ship I have never had a car damaged by a gritter. My car gets hit everynight as it is on the road. Think your taking it a bit far. Just hope they don't miss your area one night after you blew up the truck and you end up wrapped round a tree dead.


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

jimmy669966 said:


> Those graters have guidelines for safety and spread when it comes to speed. This also takes in to account damage to other vehicles, provided the oncoming vehicle is not exceeding the speed limit there should be no damage.
> 
> So this begs the question how fast were you going?


I wasnt doing more than 60 but I got soft and thin honda paint mate :/ Also the car has wax and Z8 grand finale sealant on it from saturday. Everyone knows the cringe feeling when you get ****ing blasted with grit as you drive past one, its making me angry right now! theyre like hello im just gonna ****ing attack your car ive got my orange beacon on and im a massive lorry so what u gonna do about it


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Jeez fella get a life. In 30 years car owner ship I have never had a car damaged by a gritter. My car gets hit everynight as it is on the road. Think your taking it a bit far. Just hope they don't miss your area one night after you blew up the truck and you end up wrapped round a tree dead.


They do damage cars, my paintwork was flawless as I got a respray just over a month ago. 99% of drivers wont give a **** about some stone chips but after pulling over in a garage to inspect the dozens of fresh stone chips I am thinking to myself what the ****, how are they allowed to damage my vehicle like that and cost me money?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

nub said:


> OK so I just got almost a full respray on my honda CTR... How come a Gritter lorry can just come towards me tonight on the opposite side of the road and **** up my bonnet, bumper, front splitter, wing and door with dozens stone chips? how is this acceptable? This has made me really upset and how can I get revenge to make myself feel better?
> 
> inb4 rather have stone chips than skid on the ice etc etc


I had the same thing last winter. I saw the gritter coming towards me, so I pulled over to the side of the road and stopped. The grit hit the side of my car with real force.

When I checked my car the following day, I found loads of chips in the paint, (it had gone down to the primer) that weren't there before.

Unfortunately, as people have said, gritters are part and parcel of living in Britain.

Have you thought about taking the CTR off the road over winter and run round in a old banger instead? Save any more damage happening to your pride and joy.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Why would you get a full respray in the winter? The roads are full of salt and grit.


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

scooby73 said:


> I had the same thing last winter. I saw the gritter coming towards me, so I pulled over to the side of the road and stopped. The grit hit the side of my car with real force.
> 
> When I checked my car the following day, I found loads of chips in the paint, (it had gone down to the primer) that weren't there before.
> 
> ...


I'd miss my car too much. yes it is one of those things, and they only get away with it because like I said 99% of road users dont care about stone chips or detailing. My first thought after getting bombarded by the gritter was to do a U turn and chase the mother****er down, I was that angry


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Why would you get a full respray in the winter? The roads are full of salt and grit.


well we cant get resprays every summer lol so I dont see how it matters. I got it because a woman drove into me so I figured I'd pay some extra cash ontop of the insurance claim to get additional panels resprayed. Ive been spending some days last week trying to get some minor swirls off the bonnet lol, now there's no point!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

nub said:


> I'd miss my car too much. yes it is one of those things, and they only get away with it because like I said 99% of road users dont care about stone chips or detailing. My first thought after getting bombarded by the gritter was to do a U turn and chase the mother****er down, I was that angry


I know what you mean. I run my Impreza through the winter months too, as I'd miss driving it too much.

I can understand your anger. Especially as you've just forked out for a respray.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

..Im thinking the paint wasnt fully cured??..ive been past gritters at slightly naughty speeds and i havent noticed any new stone chips..i just notice a bunch of white splatter marks all over my front bumper!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Next year dude get a £500 winter hack and sell it on again come spring.

Gritters are guaranteed every year and do a great job. They also save you sliding into a bus stop full of kids on the way to school next morning.

If your car was re-sprayed just over a month ago with Honda paint and was flawless as you say then a few hundred quid hack would have been my option.

Russ


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Tom H said:


> On the flip side of this what would happen if the gritters didn't come out and tomorrow morning you went out, hit some black ice and went off the road, totally destroying the car...
> There are always more ways to look at things, to be honest i have never had any issues with chips from gritters but that's just me...


But at least your insurance would pay out...

I have been gritted a few times with no damage... do 2 things, 1. ring council to check they are using correct grit. 2. ring your bodyshop and find out if they sprayed your car correctly, using several layers of paint & lacquer and baked it off... could be crap paint job.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i think you need to get a life. you could get stone chips from stones....scratches from handbags..keyed... in real terms live with it i would prefer to complete my journey in winter safe and sound and being able to grip the road than winge about stone chips.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

if you were going 60MPH you would of had enough room to move away from the gritter IMO.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> i think you need to get a life. you could get stone chips from stones....scratches from handbags..keyed... in real terms live with it i would prefer to complete my journey in winter safe and sound and being able to grip the road than winge about stone chips.


No offence intended fella, but don't we all moan about the imperfections that have been caused to our vehicles by other parties? We all go ballistic so it seems when someone has dinged another persons car in the carpark.....yet people seem to be riding this guys back because his car has been damaged by a gritter?

Damage is damage at the end of the day, he's entitled to be jarred off, irrespective of how it is caused.

That aside, the revenge thing is a tad childish, especially the methods suggested in the poll.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, come on folks ease up on the flames! 

There aren't many on here who wouldn't be more than a little vexed if their car was damaged in a similar way.
Yes, the poll is a bit on the daft side and I'm sure the OP can appreciate the merits of gritting, it is merely a bit of a rant.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Just wondeing what sort of grit your council use?
A few years back when a gritter came past you'd see the grit bouncing everywhere and hear it as it bounced off your car
Now it's no where near as bad since Lincs CC started using the brine style grit as that's actually a slushy wet mix which sticks better to the road with a lot less bounce
Just means when there's been a lot of gritter activity you can see the mix stuck all over your car:doublesho


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

Keir said:


> if you were going 60MPH you would of had enough room to move away from the gritter IMO.


what? I was like a few feet from the trees mate and my shields were offline.

It didnt even get close to 0 degrees, its raining right now so its hard to see the chips, some of them can be improved with a machine polisher though.

as for the type of grit I dont know but it certainly wasnt slushy, it was like a bunch of small stones hitting my car, why cant they just travel slower and spray them on the ground instead of on my bonnet, windscreen etc. some of them even went over the car. I think when the sun comes out and I see the extent of the damage I wont be happy.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

No leg to stand on in the eye's of the law in general im afraid. It is a sour sandwich that you will have to live with. Contact the council and put in an official complaint in writing. Due to everyone's attitude to councils not listening. None go down the correct route of written complaint. If they had many. They would have to re-think what they do. If they dont grit, more accidents including yourself could potentially happen. Safety v this issue?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sounds like a poor paint job to me?


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in the same camp as the OP - ****in' livid with some of the gritters round here.

An example:

- saw the flashing yellow lights of an approaching gritter; I slowed almost to a stop and pulled as far left as I could on the single-laned country road. Gritters up here tend to drive in the middle of the road to save driving back (cover both sides with one trip) - because I'd pulled over, the gritter stayed in the middle of the road and as he passed me, my car got pebble-dashed.

Two chips in the windscreen, five large chips on the bonnet, two large chips on front o/s wing and a nice big chip on the o/s a-pillar. Lots of small chips all down the offside. One of the chips on the wing and one on the bonnet are actually small dents.

Not new paint and I was almost stationary. The council aren't interested and, unless I had an onboard video camera, I cannot prove that it was caused by their driver anyway.

Would you think me a softie if I tell you I was so angry I could've wept?

Well that's how I felt


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You forgot the poll option that allows you the free and radical though of finding a way to avoid the gritter.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I think i would prefer a stone chip or two rather than a write off to deal with.

Play a game next time dodge the gritter


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Think some posts here are a bit harsh. What goes around comes around. Hope those "with a life" get out of the way before the gritter gets them.

Op, how about posts some pics of this damage?


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

LindenH said:


> I'm in the same camp as the OP - ****in' livid with some of the gritters round here.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...


yes its completely unfair, especially if you really made an effort to slow down. I also have a chip on my windscreen, probably a few dozen over the bonnet and bumpers. Some of the chips are white, others I might be able to improve with a polish.

If you record it then its gonna appear that you've deliberately confronted a gritter in order to make a claim, but I dont see why I shouldnt follow the gritter to its depot whilst calling the police lol, cause at the end of the day theyve damaged my vehilce, but I couldnt be certain until I stopped and cleaned away some of the salt.

For the guys doubting whether gritters do damage cars, trust me they do. And for the guys thinking its not a big deal, you haven't experienced an attack by a gritter. the way it was launched all over my car like a machine gun was ****ing RIDICULOUS, im not just talking about a few hits, im surprised there wasnt more damage.


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

I'm now regretting why I didnt follow the gritter at a distance whilst on the phone to the police, then theyd have to take it more seriously!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm surprised by some of the responses on here at this.

This is a detailing forum, for people who take pride in the car they drive and have an eye for perfection. Of course the OP is going to be angry he's just had a respray ruined, why should he just live with it!?


Unfortunately there probably isn't much you can do about it. I would question the paint shop about the quality of their paint finish as the damage does sound severe.

I hate gritters, supermarket car parks, trolleys, kids with footballs everything that has the potential to spoil my hard work. I totally understand how the OP feels.

I'm one of those who has a cheap winter banger to save my pride and joy deteriorating during the winter.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

nub said:


> I wasnt doing more than 60 but I got soft and thin honda paint mate


Did Honda repaint your car?


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> Did Honda repaint your car?


It was a honda approved bodyshop but I went through Honda, it was virtually on-site just around the corner of the Honda building. seemed pretty legit.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Nub you said your car got a respray just over a month ago and at the weekend you waxed and sealed the paint . Is this not to soon to do this ? I always thought you had to wait 6 to 8 weeks to let the paint fully cured before you waxed it . If you waxed to soon them your paint will still be soft and hence the reason it damaged so easily


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

jcp said:


> Nub you said your car got a respray just over a month ago and at the weekend you waxed and sealed the paint . Is this not to soon to do this ? I always thought you had to wait 6 to 8 weeks to let the paint fully cured before you waxed it . If you waxed to soon them your paint will still be soft and hence the reason it damaged so easily


couldnt find any conclusive advice on that, seems to be an old wives tale about letting it cure or whatever, but it probably has been 2 months now, I cant remember the date. I only had it waxed a week ago but are you saying if I had no protection on it, it wouldnt have got chipped? I dont think so


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think the paint chipping has anything to do with the fact that the car had recently been resprayed. My paint suffered the same sort of damage as the OP's car and the paint's original.

I wonder if the council had mixed too much gravel in with the salt and this has caused the damage?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Last time I spied a grittier coming up behind me, I was in the DC5 not long detailed, I just dropped it a few cogs and headed for the hills before he got anywhere near me.

If I was approaching one I would just stop/pull over or find another way.


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear your car has been damaged Nub. I agree,and im sure you will at some point,that blowing the thing up etc,is abit extreme. Its a right pain in the backside. Last year i was going up the M40,and approached a gritter lorry,so slowed down to keep a good distance behind it. Little did i know that i had inadvertently started a rolling road block. Was quite funny seeing a whole load of cars behind me. I use the A5 every day,and quite often encounter gritter lorries. There is nothing you can do about it really,as its already been said,its part of the wonderful Great Britain.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

I understand the frustration and anger of the OP, but the Poll is ridiculous


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

it's just a bit of fun  But I was serious at the time


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I understand your anger but you need to be a little more mature about it. You WILL get flamed on here if you speak as you did. Had you left off the poll and any referrals to revenge you would have been responded to in a more understanding tone. 

Gritters are a part of life in the UK as many have mentioned. Just because the weather didn't turn as cold as was probably predicted it is still imperative that the gritters run. Especially as last year they themselves were flamed for not gritting enough. I wonder how many on here were moaning about that???

You may have a point about the flow of grit etc so write a letter of complaint to the council. You probably won't get anywhere but if your complaint raises an issue that then gets addressed by the gritting company then you will have prevented the issue occurring to someone else who takes pride in their car.

However, 60mph into oncoming rock salt WILL cause damage to any paint. You've only really got yourself to blame for that one.


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

Dingo2002 said:


> I understand your anger but you need to be a little more mature about it. You WILL get flamed on here if you speak as you did. Had you left off the poll and any referrals to revenge you would have been responded to in a more understanding tone.
> 
> Gritters are a part of life in the UK as many have mentioned. Just because the weather didn't turn as cold as was probably predicted it is still imperative that the gritters run. Especially as last year they themselves were flamed for not gritting enough. I wonder how many on here were moaning about that???
> 
> ...


I'm not bothered about any flaming dude, didnt have much chance to slow down as it was a few yards after a bend


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

nub said:


> It was a honda approved bodyshop but I went through Honda, it was virtually on-site just around the corner of the Honda building. seemed pretty legit.


Round the corner from the Honda plant in Swindon or from the main Honda dealer?

I ask because, if it wasn't obvious from my question, I doubt that ANY re-finish is going to leave you with the same paint thickness/hardness as the factory job unless the car was stripped back to metal and painted in exactly the same controlled conditions as when it was new.

Get a PTG on your car and I bet the refinished area will be different to the original paint and the clear coat won't be the same as was used in the factory process.


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> Round the corner from the Honda plant in Swindon or from the main Honda dealer?
> 
> I ask because, if it wasn't obvious from my question, I doubt that ANY re-finish is going to leave you with the same paint thickness/hardness as the factory job unless the car was stripped back to metal and painted in exactly the same controlled conditions as when it was new.
> 
> Get a PTG on your car and I bet the refinished area will be different to the original paint and the clear coat won't be the same as was used in the factory process.


From my local Honda dealer, it's literally next door, virtually the same building. I did ask about the thickness and they said something about it being checked and conforming with thickness standards or something like that. I haven't got a gauge thingy but you know before the respray (with the factory paint) my car was full of stone chips on the bonnet and bumper. Like the guy previously said, I think a high speed collision with a gritter will certainly cause damage on Honda paint. The grit I collided with sounded just like stones hitting my car, maybe they use softer stuff in other areas.

Its just a shame cause apart from swirls, my paintwork was virtually flawless, until my meeting with this gritter


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

question you said it was repainted and then said it was soft thin honda paint so were teh damaged panels origional or painted? also never had any problems with begin hit by gritters. Im thinking its may be the paint was still soft. how was it painted? paint type? oven baked? also without the gritter registration and exact time it happened they will not follow any claim.


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> question you said it was repainted and then said it was soft thin honda paint so were teh damaged panels origional or painted? also never had any problems with begin hit by gritters. Im thinking its may be the paint was still soft. how was it painted? paint type? oven baked? also without the gritter registration and exact time it happened they will not follow any claim.


Yeah my whole car was resprayed except the roof and boot so it was the reprayed panels. Honda paint is notoriously thin and soft anyway as i've gathered. Night hawk black paint and yes it was baked or whatever. I know it's too late to make a claim now


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

A very immature way of approaching this.

Crap paint job and the OP thinks he is 10 men in my opinion.

Why didn't you chase it then?

Gutted for the damage, honestly, it would **** me off too.

But you are going about it the wrong way dude, grow up a tad mate.


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

TheGav said:


> A very immature way of approaching this.
> 
> Crap paint job and the OP thinks he is 10 men in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I didnt stop to check the damage until further down the road at a garage where it was light, but trust me if it meets me again I won't just carry on driving! Not trying to act hard or anything but I think it's not unreasonable for me to chase it down, get the registration, call the police or something in order to get the damage paid for.

you don't need to get upset about the poll, I wasn't being serious obviously but it does reflect how I was feeling at the time.


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

I find this thread a complete joke and theres a few members on here which need to read there posts and think how ridiculous they sound. I for one keep my cars mint! I hate stone chips and have paid thousands for paint jobs to rid of them. Im also a big detailer.
On the flip side of this, i work as a civil engineer for a local council contractor, and during the winter months cover the gritting contract.

Do some of you numpties honestly think that we all meet up in the yard and laugh and joke about how many cars we can [email protected] up in a night? grow up!
In reality, the jobs of real importance. For example....A council inspector made a mis-judgement recently and decided it wasnt needed for the gritters to run. Temp dropped, roads froze and there were numerous severe accidents the next morning, some very serious resulting in road closures and a massive inconvenience to commuters the following morning.
Whilst some of you who commented are tucked up in your beds we are called out in the most dangerous conditions, at 1, 2 3 am to make the roads SAFE!!
I agrre that they are not the most friendly to cars, But i for one would rather get home safely to my family with a a poxy stone chip in one peice than have a serious accident. Seriously, GET A LIFE!!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Do not get me started on people who witter about getting there cars damaged! i drive a gritter and get people all the time not letting me through, overtaking and slamming on in front of me, flicking the v's etc.

Like Ben said its a massive task to try and cover every road to ensure they are safe to use. The control office have a big responsibility on there shoulders to call it right. 

All our vehicles are limited to 30mph when spreading, have low throw systems on them to try and stop the damage to vehicles.

I understand that people get damage but as ben said wouldnt you rather not crash?

As to driving in the middle of the road thats rediculous as the gritter spreads across both lanes, up to 12 metres if needed which is a 3/4 lane road!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

after you have complained to the council, are you going to start on all the other nasty motorists that flick stones up while your driving, or even a strong wind and dust!!

what about hail stones, i mean HAIL, balls of ice battering your paintwork.

Time to get on Gods case I think, no other option.

jeez.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

What a great coffee thread this has turned out to be. Some people really up "up themselves" around here.

OP, sorry to hear you had your car damaged. 

You don't have to look far to realise this is a wide-spread problem, and although I'm sure most gritter drivers are professional, considerate and courteous, I'm equally sure that some are complete twunts - just like any other profession.

It's equally possible that this driver was professional, considerate and courteous but there was something wrong with his load (fnar fnar). I know nothing about the process, but given the sheer quantities involved i wouldn't be surprised to learn that there are contaminents - gravel, stones, whatever - in the salt load.

In other words, there's no reason to think the OP is crying wolf here and anyone thinking the options were in any way remotely serious are suffering from a serious humour failure...

For the record, I went with "chuck a tub of saxa at their windscreen" for revenge...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've had the odd chip on previous cars from gritters and as a result this is why my Subaru hibernates through the winter - I would suggest doing this next year if you don't want a repeat with your CTR, yes you maybe miss driving it (I've almost forgotten how mine drives!) but there's no better feeling than rolling your freshly detailed, chip free car out the garage on the first sunny day in summer 


It's worth noting that I've had gritter drivers actually switch their machine off for a few seconds as they pass me as they've seen me pull to the side of the road to avoid being hit - this has happened on more than once occasion so they're not bad guys, quite the opposite actually :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> It's worth noting that I've had gritter drivers actually switch their machine off for a few seconds as they pass me as they've seen me pull to the side of the road to avoid being hit - this has happened on more than once occasion so they're not bad guys, quite the opposite actually :thumb:


where possible if you dip the clutch and let off the throttle on a gritter it will reduce the hydraulic pressure which in turn slows the spinner down and wont throw it at your car! were not all bad


----------



## alexbuckingham (Jan 30, 2012)

The paint is so thin and soft on EP3 CTR's that I'm not surprised. My old one was peppered with stone chips by the time I got shot of it!


----------



## nub (May 4, 2011)

Bel said:


> What a great coffee thread this has turned out to be. Some people really up "up themselves" around here.
> 
> OP, sorry to hear you had your car damaged.
> 
> ...


haven't checked this thread in a while lol, but this post explains the situation and my view pretty well. No I don't blame the guys driving it although it's possible they are somewhat to blame if they are being lazy, not following protocol etc. 30mph sounds reasonable tbh, however it's probably the system that is flawed and not really considerate of the potential damage it can cause at high speeds. The grit in my area is not slushy, it is hard like stones, maybe they're using the old style grit? I met the gritter again last week but luckily I managed to slow down to about 10mph and he had just come off the roundabout. It still went all over the car even at that speed, don't think it inflicted anymore damage though.


----------

